# Ibra goal numero 500, e che goal!! video



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2018)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha segnato il suo 500 goal con la maglia del LA. Galaxy, ma la rete in questione è stata incredibile.

Video qua in basso.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2018)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Settembre 2018)

Dite quello che volete, ma un giocatore come lui, ancora oggi farebbe nettamente la differenza in Serie A. Fenomeno.


----------



## Nils (16 Settembre 2018)

Datemi del matto, ma ancor oggi preferirei lui come terzo attaccante a Borini.
secondo me anche lo svedese può fare il falso nueve


----------



## Comic Sans (16 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Datemi del matto, ma ancor oggi preferirei lui come terzo attaccante a Borini.



Se ti danno del matto perché preferisci Ibra a Borini significa che stai parlando con dei matti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Datemi del matto, ma ancor oggi preferirei lui come terzo attaccante a Borini.
> secondo me anche lo svedese può fare il falso nueve



Ibra gioca titolare con Higuain altro che terzo attaccante

Gol da fuoriclasse


----------



## Marilson (16 Settembre 2018)

Allora, due considerazioni.

Zlatan è Dio.

Il gol è essenzialmente un colpo di taekwondo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Settembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



Più forte di Messi e CR7.


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Settembre 2018)

Che gran rimpianto non averlo trattenuto con noi. Sarebbe bastato il solo Zlatan per parlare oggi di tutt'altra storia recente. Non dico che si sarebbe vinto necessariamente qualcosa, ma di certo non avremmo navigato per anni tra il sesto e il decimo posto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2018)

Mostruoso, onnipotente, divino


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Settembre 2018)

cosa vuoi dirgli dopo un gol così ? 

sprecatissimo per la MLS, poteva chiudere carriera qua in europa, piuttosto che in quella fogna.


----------



## Djici (16 Settembre 2018)

IBRA puo tutto.


----------

